# 4th Litter, 71 days pregnant...advice?



## DJ Shiny Cat (Jun 9, 2020)

I privately breed a Scottish Fold with a British Shorthair. They make the most beautiful babies!! 

Shiny, my queen, is on her 4th litter. She has always given birth between day 65-68. This is her fourth litter within a year and a half, so they have all been back to back. She is 2 years old. 

I am curious if anyone has experience with multiple cat births, and if they get longer/harder each time? She has always been super with her births, and we have only ever lost one kitten from her first litter. Everything has always been straight forward and healthy. 

Once we hit day 70, We called our vet, who referred us to the Cat ER, who told us that if she is acting normal, we should just watch and wait! I am trying not to stress, but she just seems like she is going no where. She is very irritable and doesn’t want to be touched, whereas she usually is extremely affectionate at this stage and wanting me to hold her the whole time. 

Advice?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you make a typo? "Four litters in 18 months"


----------



## DJ Shiny Cat (Jun 9, 2020)

gskinner123 said:


> Did you make a typo? "Four litters in 18 months"


Yes, four litters in 18 months!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Surely this is not a real post?


----------



## Chris13 (Feb 15, 2020)

I thought the same thing, this poster wants a reaction from people on here clearly bored


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm thinking she maybe in pain,? pyometra or infection if the kittens have died.
My advice, see a vet ASAP. Her behaviour doesn't seem normal to you so time to get her checked.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hear the sound of hooves going "trip trap trip trap over he rickety bridge "


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't, I think it's genuine sadly.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is it a small litter? If so, singles often run 70 days but after that it's advisable to get a scan, check the kittens and sometimes a c-section is needed. Can you see another vet?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> I don't, I think it's genuine sadly.


I hope you are wrong , poor girl


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

buffie said:


> I hope you are wrong , poor girl


Me too.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little girl. I absolutely despair over human selfishness.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My goodness, 4 litters back to back??! :Bawling


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Not to mention Scottish Fold cats. Cruel breeding.


----------



## DJ Shiny Cat (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow. Was kind of expecting more kindness from this discussion. She has consistently gone into heat the day we have given her kittens away to new homes, thus making them all close together. Her mate is also a household pet. I have consulted the vet each time, and they have assured me that she is healthy and happy. I’ve also done my research on whether or not it is “cruel” to breed Scottish Folds. We have been very careful. If I am not going to be taken seriously here, maybe I’ll head out.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

DJ Shiny Cat said:


> Was kind of expecting more kindness from this discussion.


Were you?

Maybe the same level of kindness you have given your poor cat, mating her back to back? In her young life, she has always been pregnant, giving birth or nursing young.

That is not how you treat any animal.

Get the poor girl spayed and give her a rest for Heaven's sake.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

DJ Shiny Cat said:


> If I am not going to be taken seriously here, maybe I'll head out.


There's not many of us left on here who breed, feel free to ignore the pet owners who took over you seeking advice.

Is your girl and boy registered for breeding?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@DJ Shiny Cat

The problem is, that it is not considered ethical by many, to breed cats with deformities that cause them pain. They may look cute to some but cats with folded ears have skeletal problems.
https://kb.rspca.org.au/knowledge-base/what-are-the-health-problems-with-scottish-fold-cats/

I hope your cat is ok and that you have taken her in to a vet if she still has not given birth.

One would think with the skeletal issues in folds, that so many litters in a short period of time is painful to her.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DJ Shiny Cat said:


> Wow. Was kind of expecting more kindness from this discussion. She has consistently gone into heat the day we have given her kittens away to new homes, thus making them all close together. Her mate is also a household pet. I have consulted the vet each time, and they have assured me that she is healthy and happy. I've also done my research on whether or not it is "cruel" to breed Scottish Folds. We have been very careful. If I am not going to be taken seriously here, maybe I'll head out.


I hope before you 'head off' you read the replies and act on the advice given by the knowledgable and committed breeders here. You have been taken seriously and advised accordingly.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a firm believer in not trying to space litters out too far and keeping girls entire older as a result.

But in my honest opinion four litters in 18 months is unacceptable. Of those 18 months, that girl would have been pregnant for 9 months. Feeding four litters for, say, only 8 weeks means she was feeding kittens for 8 months.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> .........feel free to ignore the pet owners who took over you seeking advice.


Sorry, I don't understand your remark, and it comes across as being quite patronising and arrogant. Maybe I read it wrongly? My apologies if I have misunderstood. 

Pet owners can comment if they wish, and be taken seriously too. In this case I was in fact taking my cue from a breeder I respect greatly, namely gskinner123.

Added to which I know from my own years of fostering pregnant cats that 4 litters back to back in 18 mths is not exactly the best scenario for a cat, healthwise


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

**sigh** I honestly thought that we'd had a nice run on this forum without any mud throwing for a few weeks. Ho Hum.

@DJ Shiny Cat if you feel there is an issue, based on your experience with this girl over her previous litters, and you feel that she is not acting normally then insist she is seen by your vet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Tigermoon - I agree, it is a shame when someone lowers the tone by making snide comments. I see no need for it and frankly find it disappointing that differences of opinion can't be respected without any unpleasantness arising. I expect better from this forum.

@DJ Shiny Cat - Tigermoon and SusieRainbow have both given you good practical advice about what to do if you are still concerned about your cat. .


----------

